# Ductile iron pipe



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Any idea's on how to transition from 8" ductile iron pipe to 8" XH C.I. pipe,no fernco/no shear or rubber allowed.Lead joints are OK but if memory serves me right XH spigot into a ductile hub is pretty tight for caulking.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

No mega lug?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

http://http://www.ebaa.com/products/flex


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Dresser coupling?


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Know about Megalug's and Dresser couplings but I need to connect XH C.I. pipe with an OD of 8.62" to Ductile iron with an OD of 9.05".The Megalug gland ID is 9.15" and I don't see that working on the XH C.I..

It's a storm line running to a detention vault,60' of 8" XH C.I. below grade just before it enters the vault we transition to ductile 45 up,then we 45 back horizontal,45 back down,45 horizontal,next a tee with the run capped and we drill a 2" hole in the cap,off the branch of the tee we put a 8"x12" increaser and run a standpipe up about 14' as overflow if the tank fills too high.

I'm trying to sell them on just doing the entire thing in ductile and make a transition outside and let civil figure it out.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Can you use something like a romac 501 and change one of the gaskets?

Never mind. No rubber allowed


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Well if rubber joint of any kind is out lead is your best and only option. Unless a flanged connection is OK but that wouldn't be my first option.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Toli said:


> Can you use something like a romac 501 and change one of the gaskets?
> 
> Never mind. No rubber allowed


This may work if they are hell bent against ductile all the way out,same basic construction as a MJ joint and they seem to have one that covers the 2 OD's,they just won't approve anything like a Fernco or Noshear.It's just a big flow restricted gravity storm drain.


----------



## quickplumb (May 27, 2016)

Try dresser coupling.. May be that help you out this situation.


----------

